# Anmeldestart Albstadt Bike Marathon 2010



## jones (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte kurz drauf hinweisen, dass die Anmeldung seit heute geöffnet ist...


----------



## andi4711 (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo! 

Danke für die Info, ich bin dabei! 

Euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches BikeJahr 2010! 


andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. Januar 2010)

Schon angemeldet!


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Januar 2010)

Puuuh, die ganzen Wochen schon vorher dran gedacht, am 01.01. um 10Uhr vorm PC zu sitzen um einer der ersten zu sein, aber trotzdem voll verpennt! Erst dieser Thread hat mich daran erinnert. Jetzt ist aber meine Teilnahme 2010 auch in trockenen Tüchern...

Eben meine ersten 25 Trainingskilometer für 2010 absolviert... Nun wünsche ich allen eine erfolgreiche und schöne Bikesaison 2010


----------



## vni (1. Januar 2010)

gibt es ein Bestätigungsmail von der Anmeldung ?


----------



## jones (1. Januar 2010)

soweit ich weiß nicht - es werden aber die anmeldelisten immer mal wieder aktuallisiert - da sollt eman dann auftauchen, wenn man gemeldet ist...


----------



## andi4711 (2. Januar 2010)

Nach Eingang der Startgebühr kommt Mann oder Frau auf die Liste!


----------



## KaiservonChina (7. Januar 2010)

auch eben angemeldet... auf ein schönes Bikejahr '10 !


----------



## woodies (14. Januar 2010)

... und schon sind über 1.000 Plätze weg...

Grüsse
aus dem leicht verschneiten Albstadt


----------



## ducmon9 (14. Januar 2010)

... bin auch angemeldet ... wird bestimmt wieder gut 

In 2-3 Wochen sind dann wohl alle Plätze weg.


----------



## bikepassionalb (14. Januar 2010)

bin dieses Jahr, dass erste mal am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (14. Januar 2010)

puma24 schrieb:


> bin dieses Jahr, dass erste mal am Start



... und Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## pug304 (14. Januar 2010)

roba schrieb:


> ... und Du wirst es nicht bereuen





doch, spätestens an der Burgfelder Steige


----------



## Schmittler (15. Januar 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle nicht mehr normal hier!


----------



## pug304 (15. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle nicht mehr normal hier!



so wie Du halt


----------



## Bruckii (3. Februar 2010)

Auch angemeldet


----------



## Alb-Rider (9. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn dieses Jahr los? Die Anmeldung ist noch offen....in den letzten Jahren war doch nach drei bis vier Wochen immer alles ausgebucht. Zieht der Bikemarathon etwa nicht mehr so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (10. Februar 2010)

Würde ich mal nicht so sagen. Es stehen ja mittlerweile über 2000 bezahlte Meldungen in der Liste. Teilnehmergrenze ist ja bei 2500.


----------



## skyder (11. Februar 2010)

Alb-Rider schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieses Jahr los? Die Anmeldung ist noch offen....in den letzten Jahren war doch nach drei bis vier Wochen immer alles ausgebucht. Zieht der Bikemarathon etwa nicht mehr so?



Der Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon zieht mehr den je - aber das Organistationskomitee hat sich entschlossen (nachdem zunächst am 31.01. eigentlich schon geschlossen war) - wie ausgeschrieben  und wie im letzten Jahr - die Anmeldung bis 31.03. geöffnet zu halten. Wie Roba geschrieben hat - stehen 2000 bisher *bezahlte *TN auf der Liste - also lass Dich überraschen

Gruß


----------



## Alb-Rider (11. Februar 2010)

Aber letztes Jahr war doch Ende Januar die Anmeldung zu und wurde am 31.03. wieder geöffnet um die durch Absagen oder sonstige Gründe frei gewordenen Plätze aufzufüllen....hab ich so zumindest in Erinnerung. Deshalb hab ich mich gewundert dass die anmeldung noch offen ist.
Aber ich werd mich überraschen lassen, weil ich sicher mit am Start sein werd!


----------



## Eisensau (17. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,

hab mich von den Berichten bezüglich der Stimmung inspirieren lassen und werde zum ersten Mal dabei sein. Da ich aber ne sehr lange Anreise habe brächte ich für mich und meinen Kumpel ne Hotelempfehlung. Hat da jemand was auf Lager?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Alb-Rider (17. Februar 2010)

http://www.sternen-benzingen.de/

Ist nicht das billigste, aber recht neu und man kann ganz gut Essen dort.
Liegt ca. 10Km weg von Albstadt


----------



## Eisensau (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Alb - Rider,
vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Werd das mal abchecken.
Eisensau


----------



## Alb-Rider (2. März 2010)

Jetzt hab ich mal noch eine Frage zu den Startblöcken und Zeitnahme....die Fahrer ab dem 2. Startblock wird die Zeit ja mit Durchfahrt der Startlinie gestartet. Bei allen Lizenzfahrern läuft die Zeit ja mit dem Startschuss wegen den internationalen Regeln. Aber wie ist das mit den Hobbyfahrern im 1. Block, läuft die Zeit da mit der Durchfahrt über die Startlinie oder ebenfalls mit dem Startschuß?
Was braucht man den für eine Zeit um in den 1. Block zu kommen? Reichen 3:50h aus 2009?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (3. März 2010)

3:50 reicht vielleicht für Startblock 4 oder 5. Lakata hat das Rennen 2009 in 2:49,59 gewonnen, von daher musst Du Dir auch keine Sorgen wegen der Zeitnahme des ersten Blocks machen...


----------



## Alb-Rider (3. März 2010)

Also Startblock 4 oder 5 bezweifel ichjetzt mal. Die Zeit hat letztes Jahr immerhin für eine Platzierung unter den ersten 300 gereicht (über alle Klassen). Wenn ich jetzt von einer Blockgröße von ca 400 Startern ausgehe sollte es zumindest der 2 Block sein. So viel Sponsoren-Teams kann es ja nicht geben.
Aber weiß das trotzdem jemand mit der Zeitnahme?


----------



## aka (3. März 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> 3:50 reicht vielleicht für Startblock 4 oder 5. Lakata hat das Rennen 2009 in 2:49,59 gewonnen, von daher musst Du Dir auch keine Sorgen wegen der Zeitnahme des ersten Blocks machen...



Nein, 03:50 sollte schon der vordere Block sein.
Und 02:49, was eine Hammerzeit ist, relativiert sich wenn man die Zeit des ersten Hobbyfahrers und Albstadt Locals M. Gaertner sieht, der mit den uebrigen Hobbyfahrern gestartet ist - 03:01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodies (3. März 2010)

Hallo Alb-Rider

der erste Startblock ist sicherlich nicht 187 Starter groß, sprich der letztjährige 3:50 er muß sich wohl weiter hinten einreihen, was ja aber auch keine große Rolle spielt. Vergeßt vor lauter Zeitnahme nicht den Spaß an der Sache.....


----------



## scotty33 (4. März 2010)

moin moin,

hat jemand lust, der die strecke kennt ein wenig über die gesamte strecke zu schreiben . schlüsselstellen etc.

suppi danke

 stefan


----------



## Schmittler (4. März 2010)

Technisch kein Anspruch. Die ganze Zeit muss gebolzt werden. Das konditionell "schwierige" kommt am Ende, da werden die hauptsächlichen Höhenmeter gemacht. Fertig. Mehr musst du nicht wissen.


----------



## gewitterBiker (5. März 2010)

Naja, es gibt ein paar Abfahrten, die eigentlich immer nass und schmierig sind. Dort stürzen viele, weil die Reifen jeden Gripp verlieren, also Vorsicht. Es gibt außerdem einige sehr steile Auffahrten - viele der hinteren Starter schieben an diesen Passagen. Ansonsten kann man es laufen lassen


----------



## scotty33 (5. März 2010)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt ein paar Abfahrten, die eigentlich immer nass und schmierig sind. Dort stürzen viele, weil die Reifen jeden Gripp verlieren, also Vorsicht. Es gibt außerdem einige sehr steile Auffahrten - viele der hinteren Starter schieben an diesen Passagen. Ansonsten kann man es laufen lassen



ist doch super, soll aber mehr eine schnelle strecke sein?  dann wolle wa ma gas geben. 

stefan


----------

